# Jambon a la Bourdain



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just got back from hearing Tony Bourdain give a reading and book signing tonight. It was more on the order of going to see a stand-up comedian. Several of the audience questions were on the naive side, but he was quite gracious with everyone. I have to say I had expected somewhat of a punkish personality, but he was thoroughly charming- in a direct sort of way. Glad I went!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Sure wish I lived where there are book signings and stuff! Especially Bourdain!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Mezz, I'm glad you had the chance to meet Tony.
Did you tell him about us LOL


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Had the pleasure of seeing Bourdain tonight, myself. Waaaay to crowded, though (SRO + ). Plus, the venue changed from where it was listed on the page that Anneke found for us. Luckily, the friend I went with had called beforehand. The question and answer part is where he really shines. He even managed to field a question from a vegetarian with an attitude without being impolite or backing down from his stance on the issue. He was apparently in town since Saturday. I do take some issue with where he was taken to eat. Dinner on Saturday was at Aquavit. Come on, the original is in New York where he lives! Might as well have taken him to McDonald's; they're in New York, too. Sunday's dinner was at the restaurant of one of the more arrogant chefs in town. For example, this particular chef does not do substitutions or omissions (don't want the anchovy garnish on your caesar? Don't order it, then) for any of his menu items; he apparently knows better what his patrons wish to eat. Not a nice man to work for, either, from what I hear.

In any case, Bourdain holds up his end of the bargain; if he's coming to where you live, don't miss him. Get there early, though, just in case!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Tonight is our night.....can't wait.


----------



## garlicginger (Jul 15, 2001)

They read books in the Midwest?????

Sorry , couldn't resist. Just jealous he hasn't made it to the west Coast. And I read the book, too!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I could say some things regarding stereotypical perceptions of people on the West Coast, but I _can_ resist.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I can't resist....not just self-help ones either.


----------



## garlicginger (Jul 15, 2001)

I can't resist people who can resist!!!


----------

